# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  How to say stuff.

## DDT

What are the different ways to translate this?:- 
1 *He did not say anything to anybody.* 
2 *What are you interested in?* 
3 *Are you interested in politics?* (or a big fat cow).....or you decide!

----------


## BlackMage

I'll start it off with my translations...   

> 1 *He did not say anything to anybody.* 
> 2 *What are you interested in?* 
> 3 *Are you interested in politics?* (or a big fat cow).....or you decide!

 1 Он ничего не сказал никому.
2 Чем вы увлекаетесь?
3 Вам интересует политика? 
Standard disclaimer: I don't actually have any idea what I'm talking about.

----------


## Milanya1

> What are the different ways to translate this?:-

 BlackMage gave you one way. This is way #2 :
Он никому ничего не сказал.
Что Вас интересует?
Вы интересуетесь политикой?

----------


## DDT

Very nice! But are there no more way to say these? hmmm?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> What are the different ways to translate this?:- 
> 1 *He did not say anything to anybody.* 
> 2 *What are you interested in?* 
> 3 *Are you interested in politics?* (or a big fat cow).....or you decide!

 My variations: 
1 Он ничего не говорил никому
2 чем ты интересуешься
3 Политика тебе интересна?

----------


## kwatts59

> 1 Он ничего не говорил никому

 Does not this mean 
He was not speaking to anybody at all.

----------


## Бармалей

Neither of these are literally translations -- but more variations on a theme:
-Он ничего не болтал никому. (with the connoation of he didn't tell/gossip/spill the beans...)
-Как вы думаете о политике? (again, I know, not a literal translation, but you're getting at the same point in a sense).

----------


## Dimitri

1. Он никому ничего не сказал - it's more good :-)

----------


## basurero

How about**:   
3. Ты из политики (большой, толстой коровы) извлекаешь интерес?

----------


## Dimitri

> 3. Ты из политики (большой, толстой коровы) извлекаешь интерес?

 I don't understand it :)

----------


## basurero

Damn. It was a good shot though... 
So, you say stuff like this though eh?  Я извлекаю удовольствие из этого.....

----------


## Dimitri

> 3 Are you interested in politics? (or a big fat cow).....or you decide!

 The best translation for this: 
Вас интересует политика?
Вы интересуетесь политикой?

----------


## Milanya1

> Damn. It was a good shot though... 
> So, you say stuff like this though eh?  Я извлекаю удовольствие из этого.....

 Потому что удовольствие извлекают, а интерес проявляют (или не проявляют).

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  1 Он ничего не говорил никому   Does not this mean 
> He was not speaking to anybody at all.

 No, *kalinka*'s variant was right.
He was not speaking to anybody at all = он (вообще) ни с кем не говорил   

> -Он ничего не болтал никому. (with the connoation of he didn't tell/gossip/spill the beans...)

 разболтал will sound more natural   

> -Как вы думаете о политике? (again, I know, not a literal translation, but you're getting at the same point in a sense).

 как sounds weird, it should be что

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  -Он ничего не болтал никому. (with the connoation of he didn't tell/gossip/spill the beans...)   разболтал will sound more natural

 What would difference in usage be then, for болтать and разболтать? I only know болтать from those "НЕ БОЛТАЙ!" posters...

----------


## net surfer

разболтал - the perfective aspect

----------


## Бармалей

> разболтал - the perfective aspect

 But my dictionary lists the perfective as "поболтать?"

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by net surfer  разболтал - the perfective aspect   But my dictionary lists the perfective as "поболтать?"

 A verb can have more than one perfective form. 
Поболтать - To have a chat 
Cпать - imp - to sleep
Поспать - perf - to have a sleep / nap / sleep for a certain amount of time.
Проспать - perf. - to oversleep. 
Вчера я поспал шесть часов - Yesterday I slept for 6 hours.
Сегодня утром я проспал - This morning I overslept.
Он спит - He is sleeping / asleep. 
This is why certain people take issue with the way Russian is taught as a second language. 
Saying "A verb has two forms, an imperfective and perfective" isn't really true.  
Like they say Говорить Сказать are imperfective and perfective forms of the same verb. But they are not really are they? Because you can have Поговорить which is also perfective. And there is the verb *Казать*(ся) which is a imperfective verb. По*казать* , С*казать* are both perfectives from Казать. But they mean quite different things. 
The Russian verb system is beautiful.

----------


## net surfer

Два часа на поболтать, поболтать и всё успеть...  *TATY* is right, verbs can have more than one perfective form which have different meanings. 
поболтать = have a chat
разболтать = told people some secret

----------


## DDT

Here is some more stuff: 
1 What do you have against me?
2 He is always angry with me.
3 I relied upon him.
4 Do you believe in god?
5 The boy is aking me for some money.

----------


## basurero

I'll have a shot, though I know I'm wrong. 
2. Он всегда сердится на меня.
3. Я зависел от него.
4. Веришь ли ты в Бога?
5. Мальчик просит у меня денег.

----------


## MikeM

> 1 Он ничего не сказал никому.
> 2 Чем вы увлекаетесь?
> 3 Вас интересует политика?

 It's better to change the word order in the first phrase:
1. Он никому ничего не сказал.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  1 Он ничего не сказал никому.
> 2 Чем вы увлекаетесь?
> 3 Вас интересует политика?   It's better to change the word order in the first phrase:
> 1. Он никому ничего не сказал.

 читай топ 8)

----------


## Dimitri

> 1 What do you have against me?

 Что у тебя есть против меня?
Что ты имеешь против меня?

----------


## Dimitri

> разболтал - the perfective aspect

  

> Originally Posted by net surfer  разболтал - the perfective aspect   But my dictionary lists the perfective as "поболтать?"

 поболтать - 
1) дружески поговорить 
2) shake up
3) подёргать руками/ногами = поболтать руками/ногами 
разболтать - 
1) Если я рассказал тебе секрет, а ты потом кому-то его рассказал, - то ты разболтал секрет 
2) shake up
3) сделать слабым (например то, как завинчен болт или то, как сидит дверь)

----------


## Indra

> 3 I relied upon him.
> 5 The boy is aking me for some money.

  

> 3. Я зависел от него. 
> 5. Мальчик просит у меня денег.

 Basurero's translations are perfect. You can add "немного" to  Мальчик просит у меня немного денег.
It depends on what is implied.
Also depending on the case, the 3rd sentence can be translated as  Я положился на него.
Я полагался на него.
Я доверился ему.

----------


## DDT

What about ....... 
1.  I asked where the library was.  
The reason I'm asking all these stupid questions is because I want to know the details. Such as;- does the word "was" need to be translated here. I would think not  because спросил should cover that, right?

----------


## BlackMage

> 1.  I asked where the library was.

 I'm not quite sure exactly, but it will include находится.

----------


## Indra

sequence of tenses in English and in Russian is different, you don't need "was" in the indirect speech if the question contained the Present tense 
Я спросил, где (находится) библиотека.

----------


## DDT

I dont think it needs находится for a direct translation since it was not in the English. At least not for my purposes, anyway. That woud be like " He asked where the library was located" or if you Americans prefer, "He asked where the library was *at*".

----------


## Dimitri

> I dont think it needs находится for a direct translation since it was not in the English. At least not for my purposes, anyway. That woud be like " He asked where the library was located" or if you Americans prefer, "He asked where the library was *at*".

 Просто для кого-то "Я спросил, где *находится* библиотека" - звучит более лучше. А так это одно и тоже

----------


## Rostova

> Просто для кого-то "Я спросил, где находится библиотека" - звучит более лучше.

 А для некоторых "более лучше" звучит более хуже.   ::

----------


## Leof

> А для некоторых "более лучше" звучит более хуже.

   ::  
well said!
Я бы не смог сказать более лучше!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Просто для кого-то "Я спросил, где находится библиотека" - звучит более лучше.   А для некоторых "более лучше" звучит более хуже.  :wink:

 О чем ты? :о)

----------


## Leof

лучше звучит в таких случаях _менее хуже_  ::  _более лучше_ - это как-то _менее лучше_!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::

----------


## Dimitri

нифига не понял  
Что вы мудрите? 8)))))

----------


## Leof

Я мог бы сказать _более больше_
Но всегда лучше сказать _менее меньше_, не так ли?

----------


## Rtyom

Redundancy.

----------


## Dimitri

> Я мог бы сказать _более больше_
> Но всегда лучше сказать _менее меньше_, не так ли?

 Тоесть ты говоришь, что более лучше так тоже нельзя сказать да?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Лучше - это уже больше. Скажем так.

----------


## Dimitri

Ну и что?

----------


## Rtyom

А то, что "более" здесь лишнее.

----------


## Dimitri

Для усиления. Это не ошибка и не может быть ошибкой.

----------


## Rtyom

Двойное выражение степени также не норма для русского, как и для английского.

----------


## Dimitri

http://www.rambler.ru/srch?set=www&word ... 9%F2%E8%21

----------


## Leof

ещё сильнее более лучше усилим и получим:
гораздо более сильнее лучше! Это звучит так очень прекрасно!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dimitri

http://www.rambler.ru/srch?set=www&word ... 9%F2%E8%21

----------


## Leof

Значит и _менее хуже_ это тоже правда!!!

----------


## Indra

Dimitri,
просто поверь на слово, что ты _чудовищно_ неграмотен, и расслабься, ок?

----------


## Dimitri

> Значит и _менее хуже_ это тоже правда!!!

 http://www.rambler.ru/srch?set=www&word ... 9%F2%E8%21

----------


## Dimitri

> Dimitri,
> просто поверь на слово, что ты _чудовищно_ неграмотен, и расслабься, ок?

   Докажи мне это. По-русскому у меня в аттестате 4.

----------


## Rtyom

> http://www.rambler.ru/srch?set=www&words=%22%C1%EE%EB%E5%E5+%EB%F3%F7%F8  %E5%22&btnG=%CD%E0%E9%F2%E8%21

 Дмитрий, не смеши. Во-первых, я уже двадцать раз говорил о несостоятельности твоего ненаучного метода. Во-вторых, в той ссылке, что ты дал, находим прелюбопытнейшую статью (на первой же странице!), разъясняющую некоторые вопросы употребления аналитических форм степеней сравнения: 
"Более лучше, более веселее" 
Ю. Л. Воротников 
О грамматическом статусе аналитических форм сравнительной степени 
В русском языке, как известно, есть два способа образования сравнительной степени: с помощью суффиксов -ее, -ей (холоднее, веселей) и путем прибавления к форме положительной степени слова более (более холодный, более веселый). В отношении синтетической простой формы сравнительной степени типа веселее у языковедов споров не возникает - она признается морфологической (если, конечно, вообще категория степеней сравнения причисляется к морфологическим категориям). По поводу же образований типа более холодный в специальной литературе существуют две противоположные точки зрения. 
В. В. Виноградов, например, писал: "Итак, в сочетании: более + качественное прилагательное следует видеть одну составную форму. Неосновательно традиционное мнение об этой аналитической форме, будто она "выходит за обычные рамки морфологических образований, представляя синтаксическое сочетание двух неоднородных слов". 
Иначе решается этот вопрос в академической "Русской грамматике". Здесь читаем: "К формам сравнительной степени не относится описательное выражение сравнения с помощью форм более или менее: более веселый, более интересный, менее веселый, менее интересный. Слова более или менее в этих сочетаниях сохраняют свое лексическое значение, и это препятствует их превращению в показатели морфологического значения и, следовательно, превращению сочетаний типа более грустный, менее веселый в аналитические формы сравнительной степени". Вопрос о грамматическом статусе аналитической (сложной) сравнительной степени до сих пор остается открытым: что же это все-таки - морфологическая форма или синтаксическая конструкция? Попытаемся сформулировать свое мнение на этот счет, для чего обратимся к так называемому "отрицательному языковому материалу", об уникальном значении которого для успешного лингвистического анализа говорит Ю. Д. Апресян, ссылаясь при этом на таких лингвистов, как Ш. Балли, А. М. Пешковский, А. Фрей, Л. В. Щерба. Об этом же, как всегда образно, пишет и Н. Д. Арутюнова: "Известно, сколь неоценимую услугу оказывают языковедам отрицательные факты... Лингвистические работы последних десятилетий пестрят звездочками. Примеры семантических и прагматических аномалий, иногда очень изощренные, теснят корректные примеры". 
Неправильное употребление аналитических форм сравнительной степени достаточно широко распространено, и что любопытно отметить, выражения типа более лучше не так уж редко приходилось автору слышать даже в стенах академического Института русского языка из уст весьма и весьма почтенных языковедов-русистов. Но в этом случае речь идет не о неграмотности или об ошибках, а о своего рода игре с языком. Это, конечно, не та игра в культурологическом смысле, о которой писал И. Хёйзенга, и не та "языковая игра", о которой говорил Л. Витгенштейн. Но в то же время это и не просто ёрничество, стёб в том смысле, как об этом пишет Е. А. Земская. Перед нами - типичный пример лингвистического эксперимента, ставшего в последние годы одним из важнейших инструментов науки о языке. Н. Д. Арутюнова по этому поводу пишет: "Экспериментами над языком занимаются все: поэты, писатели, остряки и лингвисты". 
Эксперимент лингвиста имеет сугубо научную цель: лингвист как бы пробует на зуб те или иные языковые факты, "выворачивает их наизнанку" для того, чтобы понять их суть. Это - разновидность лингвистической интроспекции в понимании А. Вежбицкой. 
Но и самые тривиальные ошибки, так сказать, ошибки "без задней мысли" в употреблении аналитической формы сравнительной степени не редкость. В связи с этим вспоминается такой кадр из фильма С. А. Герасимова "Журналист": редактор провинциальной газеты листает рукопись местного автора, при этом с тоской повторяя: "Более лучше, более веселее...". Вот несколько примеров подобного рода: (1) "По-моему, кооперативные банки работают более гибче" (Из телепередачи. Речь интервьюируемого директора банка). (2) "Пора уже отвыкать от консерватизма и одеваться более помоднее" (Устная речь продавца). (3) "Но Ладога расположена куда более южнее" (Из телепередачи. Речь ведущего). (4) "Не пора ли еще энергичней, куда более энергичней преодолевать наш страх?" (Из радиопередачи. Речь ведущего). (5) "Нужно как можно более глубже провести интеграцию города и села" (Речь радиодиктора). 
Как видим, все эти высказывания принадлежат или представителям класса так называемых "новых русских", или работникам электронных средств массовой информации. О языковой культуре первых ходят анекдоты, да и вторая категория, увы, изысканностью слога нас в последние годы не балует. Однако встречается нечто подобное и в речи людей вполне интеллигентных и высокообразованных, например: (6) "Они делают песню более емкой, более глубокой, более... ну как бы вам сказать... содержательнее" (Из радиопередачи. Речь композитора М. Фрадкина). Марк Фрадкин, как мы видим, правильно употребил форму аналитической
сравнительной степени два раза, но на третий, увы, сбился. 
Проникают ошибки, подобные вышеописанным, и на страницы печатных изданий, причем весьма солидных, например: (7) "Но открытия, которые сделал для себя Василий, куда более значительнее выводов Глеба Вольнова из "Завтрашних забот", решившего делать дело и ни о чем не думать" (А. Урбан. Из предисловия к книге В. Конецкого "Завтрашние заботы"). 
Говоря о типах языковых неправильностей или языковых аномалий, Ю. Д. Апресян различает неправильность относительную и абсолютную. Абсолютная неправильность характеризуется, в частности, тем, что "языковые единицы неправильно скомбинированы (хотя каждая из них в отдельности и может иметь нужный смысл)". Очевидно, что "более лучше", так же как и "он пришла", "мы говорю", "будет читает", - это случаи именно абсолютной языковой аномалии, однако если ошибки последних трех типов в речи всех категорий говорящих на русском языке как на родном практически исключены, то ошибки первого типа весьма частотны. В чем тут дело? 
Для каждого из приведенных выше примеров есть своя отдельная и одна общая причина неправильного употребления сложной формы сравнительной степени. Начнем с примера (7), в котором встречается ошибочное с точки зрения литературной нормы словосочетание куда более значительнее. Но если выражение более значительнее явно "режет слух", то о словосочетании со словом куда можно, пожалуй, говорить как об относительно более приемлемом (или, точнее, относительно менее неприемлемом). Дело в том, что усилительная частица куда требует употребления после себя простой формы сравнительной степени (куда лучше), а форма более - положительной. Их же совместное употребление создает своеобразную "синтаксическую конкуренцию" и, следовательно, некоторую свободу выбора формы прилагательного. Возможно также, что слово более как бы попадает в поле притяжения частицы куда, "притягивается" к нему и отрывается от прилагательного. В результате образуется цельная единица куда более, близкая по значению к усилительной частице куда как, после которой употребление формы простой степени сравнения вполне нормально. Можно думать, что именно эти причины, действовавшие, конечно, на бессознательном уровне, и позволили автору допустить такую форму выражения, а корректору не воспринять ее как неправильную. 
Есть своя причина и для примера (6) из устной речи композитора Марка Фрадкина: в третьем употреблении форма аналитической сравнительной степени оказалась разорванной поиском наиболее подходящего прилагательного для точного выражения мысли. И пока этот поиск шел, синтаксическое влияние слова более успело "погаснуть", перестать действовать. Однако выскажем предположение, что в случае выбора рода прилагательного М. Фрадкин и в такой ситуации вряд ли допустил бы ошибку и сказал: "Он... как бы точнее выразиться... не просто умна, а гениальна". 
О примерах (5) и (3) можно сказать то же, что и о примере (7): в высказываниях возникают эфемерные новообразования как можно более и куда более. В примере (4) та же ситуация, усугубленная предшествующим употреблением словосочетания еще энергичнее. Возникает градационный ряд еще энергичнее, куда более энергичнее, в котором новообразованная форма куда более воспринимается как экспрессивный синоним интенсифицирующего наречия еще. 
Иная причина для примера (2). Сочетание более помоднее возникло в результате столкновения семантики с прагматикой. Говорящий стремился выразиться "повежливее", поэтому и использовал "смягчительную" форму сравнительной степени. В данном случае приставка по- функционально аналогична частице -с в ее "лакейски-вежливом" употреблении: "Чего изволите-с?". 
И, наконец, в примере (1) говорящий мог просто воспринимать слово более как синоним наречий высокой степени типа гораздо. Как подтверждение такого восприятия формы более еще в 50-х годах можно рассматривать и тот зафиксированный И. К. Калининой факт, что при аналитической форме сравнительной степени тогда невозможным было употребление наречий типа чуть-чуть или несколько. Впрочем, в наше время запрет на такого рода сочетания по меньшей мере поколеблен. 
Понятно, что все подобные объяснения появления в речи ошибок типа более лучше сами становятся возможными по одной, общей для всех этих случаев причине: в сознании носителей русского языка недостаточно закреплена "слитность" конструкции более + позитив. Она еще явно не дотягивает до морфологического уровня. 
Однако есть факты, которые свидетельствуют все же о некоторой если не "слитности", то по меньшей мере целостности конструкции более + позитив. Известно, что формы синтетической сравнительной степени не от всех прилагательных обладают свойством, которое лингвисты называют "презумпцией существования качества". Чтобы пояснить это выражение, процитируем следующее высказывание Т. М. Николаевой: "... по фразам Элен красивее Мэри, Том лучше Боба, Джек умнее Билла мы не можем сказать определенно, что Мэри красива. Боб хорош, а Билл умен".
То же относится к большому количеству других синтетических компаративов, в первую очередь от так называемых параметрических прилагательных: выше-ниже; шире-уже и т. п. (см. Ю. Д. Апресян). 
Для аналитической формы круг подобного рода ситуаций уже. Высказывание Он более умный, чем ты мы поймем так, что и он, и ты умные. Но выражение А более высокий, чем В, так же как Л выше В можно отнести и к двум высоким, и к двум низким предметам. Однако ситуация изменяется, если мы поменяем местами составные части конструкции более + позитив. Выражение Он высок более, чем ты мы можем понять только однозначно, то есть в том смысле, что и он, и ты высокие. Конструкция позитив + более во всех случаях характеризуется "презумпцией существования качества". Невозможность свободного перемещения отдельных элементов в конструкции более + позитив без некоторой деформации значения свидетельствует о том, что в роли сказуемого эта конструкция выступает как цельное образование, однако степень этой цельности, как мы убедились раньше, еще достаточно далека от цельности морфологических форм. 
Таким образом, можно сделать вывод, что в языковом сознании действуют две разнонаправленные тенденции: одна стремится расчленить аналитическую форму сравнительной степени, другая же, наоборот, слить ее в нерасторжимое целое с единым значением. О том, как отражены обе эти тенденции в грамматических исследованиях, уже говорилось. Как известно, для В. В. Виноградова возникновение описательной, аналитической формы сравнительной степени было одним из доказательств общей тенденции развития русского языка - его устремленности к аналитическому строю. Аналитические формы, значение которых "во второй половине XIX в. усилилось", выступают в дальнейшем как форпост аналитизма, его морфологический плацдарм: они "подготовляют возможность аналитического употребления степеней сравнения от имен существительных с качественным значением и от обстоятельственных наречий". Однако по крайней мере на данном участке "грамматического фронта" аналитизм еще далеко не наступил. 
Список литературы 
Виноградов В. В. Русский язык. М., 1972. С. 200-204 
Русская грамматика. Т. I. М., 1980. С. 562 
Апресян Ю. Д. Избранные труды. М., 1995. 
Арутюнова Н. Д. Типы языковых значений. Оценка. Событие. Факт. М., 1988. С. 303 
Хёйзенга И. Homo Ludens. М., 1992. С. 8 
Витгенштейн Л. Философские работы. Ч. I. М., 1994. С. 83 
Земская Е.А. Русский язык конца XX столетия (1985-1995). М., 1996. С. 23 
Wierzbicka А. Semantics, culture and cognition. M. Y.; Oxford. 1992 
Калинина И. К. Степени сравнения имен прилагательных, их употребление в современном русском языке и связанные с ними лексико-фразеологические обороты. Автореферат канд. дис. М., 1952. С. 11 
Николаева Т. М. Качественные прилагательные и отражение "картины мира" // Славянское и балканское языкознание. Проблемы лексикологии. Л., 1983. С. 238, 239

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Indra  Dimitri,
> просто поверь на слово, что ты _чудовищно_ неграмотен, и расслабься, ок?     Докажи мне это. По-русскому у меня в аттестате 4.

 Тебе что доказывай, что не доказывай. Ты просто вызывающ. 
А интересно, почему не "5"?

----------


## Dimitri

Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Indra  Dimitri,
> просто поверь на слово, что ты _чудовищно_ неграмотен, и расслабься, ок?     Докажи мне это. По-русскому у меня в аттестате 4.    Тебе что доказывай, что не доказывай. Ты просто вызывающ.

 Да, я такой

----------


## Rtyom

Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
> Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка

 Выставление напоказ безграмотности не плюс.

----------


## Dimitri

> Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?

 Я просто искал форум где бы я мог себя вызывающе вести

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?    Я просто искал форум где бы я мог себя вызывающе вести

 Ты этого добился. Как насчёт моего другого вопроса?

----------


## Leof

Я не смог бы разьяснить это _более короче_
Хотя можно было бы процитировать...несколько  _менее длиннее_  ::  
Ребята, не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста, смешно же всё вышло!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
> Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка   Выставление напоказ безграмотности не плюс.

 Где безграмотность?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?    Я просто искал форум где бы я мог себя вызывающе вести    Ты этого добился. Как насчёт моего другого вопроса?

 С какой целью интересуешься?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Ребята, не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста, смешно же всё вышло!

 Я не ссорюсь. Мне даже начинает нравиться наш новый друг!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
> Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка   Выставление напоказ безграмотности не плюс.   Где безграмотность?

 Я проигнорирую этот вопрос, потому что всем всё и так понятно.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?    Я просто искал форум где бы я мог себя вызывающе вести    Ты этого добился. Как насчёт моего другого вопроса?   С какой целью интересуешься?

 Да просто так. Интересно очень.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
> Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка   Выставление напоказ безграмотности не плюс.   Где безграмотность?   Я проигнорирую этот вопрос, потому что всем всё и так понятно.

 
А , про "букОв" - ну для тебя не плюс, для меня плюс. Посиди подольше в интернете - поймешь   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri  Rtyom, много букОв слишком.. :о)) 
> Я тебе просто показываю, что не только я так говорю, а многие. И это не ошибка   Выставление напоказ безграмотности не плюс.   Где безграмотность?   Я проигнорирую этот вопрос, потому что всем всё и так понятно.   
> А , про "букОв" - ну для тебя не плюс, для меня плюс. Посиди подольше в интернете - поймешь

 Я не только про это. А в интернете я уже столько посидел, что выть хочется от того, что я там видел.

----------


## net surfer

> Я не только про это. А в интернете я уже столько посидел, что выть хочется от того, что я там видел.

 Он просто не может отделить мух от котлет, как говорят луди на самом деле и как пишут в Интернете. Кто больше всего времени провидит в Интернете и пишет "криативы"? Подростки и молодые люди чуть старше у которых по русскому языку 3 в лучшем случае, а некоторые вообще свой лексикон придумали. И то что находит *Dimitri* это как раз то как пишут (не факт что говорят) эти неграмотные подростки. Он не понимает что выборка получается нерепрезентативной. 
"Социалогический опрос показал что 100% россиян пользуются Интернетом. Опрос проводился на сайте www..."

----------


## Dimitri

> Я проигнорирую этот вопрос, потому что всем всё и так понятно.

  

> Я не только про это.

 ну тогда и говори "всем" , а не мне :))
А то говоришь одному, а рассчитываешь чтобы поняли только "все"

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Если не секрет, расскажи-ка, как ты попал на этот форум? И у тебя в армии так много времени, чтобы сидеть здесь?    Я просто искал форум где бы я мог себя вызывающе вести    Ты этого добился. Как насчёт моего другого вопроса?   С какой целью интересуешься?     Да просто так. Интересно очень.

 В армию я иду через 3 месяца, а после - дома только по выходным. так что потерпи

----------


## Rtyom

Типичный пример вызывающего поведения. Уже скучно.

----------


## Dimitri

Скучно - нажми крестик в правом верхнем углу :))

----------


## Rtyom

Скучно в данный момент не где, а с кем. 
Change your mind and get a life!

----------


## Dimitri

Ну я тут не чтобы тебя веселить. Так что твои проблемы   ::

----------


## net surfer

Wish I were an admin/moderator.

----------


## Rtyom

> Ну я тут не чтобы тебя веселить. Так что твои проблемы

 Я и не хочу веселья. Я хочу взаимпонимания.

----------


## Dimitri

Боюсь с тобой мы его не найдем :)

----------


## Rtyom

Вероятно, ты просто не готов к взаимопониманию вообще.

----------


## Dimitri

Ну, с моими друзьями у меня взаимопонимание по крайней мере есть. Мне этого достаточно :))

----------


## Rtyom

Друзья - они на то и друзья. Это хорошо. 
Но если тебе этого достаточно, то что ж ты делаешь в других обществах? Как ты себя ведёшь, это можно понять в кругу родных или близких друзей. Но есть общества более высокой ступени: люди, с которыми ты общаешься вне твоего уютного узкого круга. Там другие реалии. Могут быть и другие правила общения. Я имею в виду некие нормы. И такой "бунтарь", как ты, мне не кажется вписывающимся в рамки некоторых из них. А для каждого индивда важно существовать внутри социума, а самому социуму важно иметь внутри себя мини-социумы типа тебя с твоими друзьями, но чтобы было взаимпонимание между весми. Иначе однажды из-за недопониманий может расшататься всё.

----------


## flowforever

> Друзья - они на то и друзья. Это хорошо. 
> Но если тебе этого достаточно, то что ж ты делаешь в других обществах? Как ты себя ведёшь, это можно понять в кругу родных или близких друзей. Но есть общества более высокой ступени: люди, с которыми ты общаешься вне твоего уютного узкого круга. Там другие реалии. Могут быть и другие правила общения. Я имею в виду некие нормы. И такой "бунтарь", как ты, мне не кажется вписывающимся в рамки некоторых из них. А для каждого индивда важно существовать внутри социума, а самому социуму важно иметь внутри себя мини-социумы типа тебя с твоими друзьями, но чтобы было взаимпонимание между весми. Иначе однажды из-за недопониманий может расшататься всё.

 хорошо сказал.....

----------


## DDT

1.  She complains about her health. 
2.  The patient is asking for water. 
3.  Before dinner the children played outside and after dinner they played music for us.

----------


## Moryachka

Here's my attempt: 
1.  Она жалуется на свое здоровье
2.  Пациент просит воды
3.  Перед ужином дети играли на дворе, а после его они играли музыку для нас (not sure of this one)

----------


## Dimitri

> 3. Перед ужином дети играли на дворе, а после его они играли музыку для нас (not sure of this one)

 Перед ужином дети играли во дворе, а после сыграли для нас музыку

----------


## Dimitri

> Друзья - они на то и друзья. Это хорошо. 
> Но если тебе этого достаточно, то что ж ты делаешь в других обществах? Как ты себя ведёшь, это можно понять в кругу родных или близких друзей. Но есть общества более высокой ступени: люди, с которыми ты общаешься вне твоего уютного узкого круга. Там другие реалии. Могут быть и другие правила общения. Я имею в виду некие нормы. И такой "бунтарь", как ты, мне не кажется вписывающимся в рамки некоторых из них. А для каждого индивда важно существовать внутри социума, а самому социуму важно иметь внутри себя мини-социумы типа тебя с твоими друзьями, но чтобы было взаимпонимание между весми. Иначе однажды из-за недопониманий может расшататься всё.

 оо.. ты где это вычитал? :)) Не грузись так сильно и других не грузи.. у меня все в порядке во всех обществах, поверь мне :))

----------


## Moryachka

Argh!  ::   Why is it that you use imperfective first - "играли во дворе" - then perfective - "сыграли музыку"?  Is it because playing in the yard is not an organized activity with a definite end, while a piece of music is?  Thanks!

----------


## Dimitri

> Argh!   Why is it that you use imperfective first - "играли во дворе" - then perfective - "сыграли музыку"?  Is it because playing in the yard is not an organized activity with a definite end, while a piece of music is?  Thanks!

 "во дворе" - просто так больше говорят чем "на дворе"

----------


## Dimitri

сыграли и играли: 
В оригинале написано - they played - значит "они сыграли", тоесть непродолженное действие.. 
как я понимаю, если бы было "they were playing" - тут бы было "играли"

----------


## Moryachka

Спасибо Дмитри!  Я просто путалась в времени - в английском такого нету.  Я все еще плохо разбираюсь в использовании совершенных и несовершенных видов.

----------


## Dimitri

Незачто %)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Друзья - они на то и друзья. Это хорошо. 
> Но если тебе этого достаточно, то что ж ты делаешь в других обществах? Как ты себя ведёшь, это можно понять в кругу родных или близких друзей. Но есть общества более высокой ступени: люди, с которыми ты общаешься вне твоего уютного узкого круга. Там другие реалии. Могут быть и другие правила общения. Я имею в виду некие нормы. И такой "бунтарь", как ты, мне не кажется вписывающимся в рамки некоторых из них. А для каждого индивда важно существовать внутри социума, а самому социуму важно иметь внутри себя мини-социумы типа тебя с твоими друзьями, но чтобы было взаимпонимание между весми. Иначе однажды из-за недопониманий может расшататься всё.   оо.. ты где это вычитал? ) Не грузись так сильно и других не грузи.. у меня все в порядке во всех обществах, поверь мне )

 Если тебя это грузит, то ты мало над чем задумываешься. Читать, кстати, тоже полезно. Грамотности набираешься. Это я о книгах. Однако это мои мысли. Копирайт.  ::  
Ладно, кончаем эту бодягу. Нечего загрязнять топик DDT. Больше я здесь не по теме писать не буду, чтобы пререкаться с тобой. 
Мир?

----------


## Dimitri

> Если тебя это грузит, то ты мало над чем задумываешься.

 Если ты в реале начнешь кому-нибудь грузить эту бодягу про минисоциумы, тебя в лучшем случае пошлют. Когда я общаюсь в интернете - я воспринимаю это, как полуреальное общение. Вот тебе и адекватная реакция :)    

> Читать, кстати, тоже полезно. Грамотности набираешься. Это я о книгах.

 Я в свое время перечитал *множество* книг, так что мне то не надо об этом говорить :))   

> Мир?

 А мы ссорились? :))

----------


## Rtyom

Пошлют, когда это будет не в тему. А может быть, что пошлют в твоём кругу друзей.  Я в таком мини-социуме явно буду лишний.  ::   "Полуреальное общение"? Neo, the Matrix has you! Это тот же мини-социум. Кончай уже вести себя вызывающе. 
Насчёт ссоры... Да не ссорились мы. Я просто хочу закруглиться. Хотя бы здесь.  ::

----------


## DDT

How about this?::::::: 
This work requires a lot of attention.
Это работа требует много внимания. 
One of the students touched on the question of religion.
Одна из студентов упомянул предмет религии.

----------


## Dimitri

> How about this?::::::: 
> This work requires a lot of attention.
> Это работа требует много внимания.

 правильно   

> One of the students touched on the question of religion.
> Одна из студентов упомянул предмет религии.

 Один из студентов затронул вопрос религии.

----------


## Indra

> How about this?::::::: 
> This work requires a lot of attention.
> Это работа требует много внимания. правильно 
> One of the students touched on the question of religion.
> Одна из студентов упомянул предмет религии.

 Один из студентов затронул тему/коснулся темы религии.

----------


## basurero

Как насчет "один из студентов коснулся темы религии?"

----------


## Indra

see my variant

----------


## basurero

Lol, I didn't notice!

----------


## net surfer

> Lol, I didn't notice!

 Потому что смотришь только одним глазом :)

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Lol, I didn't notice!   Потому что смотришь только одним глазом

 Нет, это не глаз. Это стеклянный глаз!  
Кстати, я задумывался над чем-то, то есть, это левый или правый глаз? Я не знаю.... Я не могу отличать левые глаза от правых глаз.

----------


## net surfer

Правый конечно. Посмотри в зеркало и увидишь чем внутренний край глаза отличается от внешнего.

----------


## Dimitri

> Кстати, я задумывался над чем-то, то есть, это левый или правый глаз? Я не знаю.... Я не могу отличать левые глаза от правых глаз.

 Я думаю левый   ::

----------


## basurero

netsurfer, я думаю, что ты прав... секрет обнаруживается на брови!

----------


## net surfer

Нее, даже без брови можно, вот по этой вещи, я не знаю как она называется:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

да, правый. И штука называется слёзное мясцо (lacrimal caruncle)

----------


## BlackMage

> Нее, даже без брови можно, вот по этой вещи, я не знаю как она называется:

 It's called the lacrimal caruncula.

----------


## net surfer

> да, правый. И штука называется слёзное мясцо (lacrimal caruncle)

 Wow! Never heard that before!

----------


## Dimitri

> да, правый. И штука называется слёзное мясцо (lacrimal caruncle)

 как же правый?
ведь эти "слёзные мясца" находятся так:   
значит это левый   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

для человека, у которого есть тот глаз - будет правый. Для тебя, это будет налево на его лице. Но глаз правый, потому что это тот же глаз, как твой правый глаз. Ясно?  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> для человека, у которого есть тот глаз - будет правый. Для тебя, это будет налево на его лице. Но глаз правый, потому что это тот же глаз, как твой правый глаз. Ясно?

 а... хм.. точно )) 
но, например: у человека на реснице застряла пушинка - мы ему говорим "Сними с (левого/правого) глаза пушинку" - мы ведь говорим ему с какого глаза снять в зависимости от того как мы видим   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ничего подобного. Наоборот.

----------


## Dimitri

Тоесть перед тем как сказать, ты в уме просчитываешь - что для тебя это правый глаз, а для него значит левый? )

----------


## Rtyom

> Тоесть перед тем как сказать, ты в уме просчитываешь - что для тебя это правый глаз, а для него значит левый? )

 Канешн.  :: 
Эта не такая уж сложная операция.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Тоесть перед тем как сказать, ты в уме просчитываешь - что для тебя это правый глаз, а для него значит левый? )   Канешн. 
> Эта не такая уж сложная операция.

 Ну я понимаю, что не сложная )))
Но мне кажется, я, например, говорю в зависимости от того, как я вижу.. хотя хз   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ты действительно говоришь "у тебя есть что-то в твоем правым глазе", когда это *его* левый глаз? Нет?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Представляешь, человек полезет в правый, а там всё нормально.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> ты действительно говоришь "у тебя есть что-то в твоем правым глазе", когда это *его* левый глаз? Нет?

 Ну мне кажется, что да )) В следущий раз прослежу за собой   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  да, правый. И штука называется слёзное мясцо (lacrimal caruncle)   как же правый?
> ведь эти "слёзные мясца" находятся так:   
> значит это левый

 Nice picture!

----------


## basurero

Я согласен с тобой, кваттс! Это прикольная картинка!   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Спасибо, я старался   ::

----------

